# will a ps vita usb cable fit a sony walkman nwz e464?



## Hops n Barley (Oct 28, 2007)

will a ps vita usb cable fit a sony walkman nwz e464?

i just bought the walkman in the comet closing sale and it came without a cable

i know i can order them online but i am trying to find a shop that sells them so i can get one when shopping tomorrow

i have checked currys, hmv and maplin websites but they dont sell them

hmv sell the ps vita cable and it looks similar


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The cable you need is *SONY WMC-NW20MU USB CABLE *


----------

